# Tire Tread Guage



## Gottawireitup (Dec 15, 2018)

Why do I have no idea how to use this?
Why are there 3 scales for measurements in 32?
Which do I use? The tires I ended up buying used (for one of my cars) are supposed to be 10’32 when new. They are continental contipros





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LS-6 (Nov 26, 2019)

1/32 of an inch increments.The general rule of thumb is 3/32" is minimum for when you need new tires. An easy way to figure that is using a penny. If the tread is past Lincolns head or past you're good to go.

Ooops i didn't notice you're in canada. An american penny I'm referring to.


----------



## 660catman (Aug 25, 2019)

It’s on three sides as there’s no room for all increments on one side. I have one with metric measurements on the other three sides










Retired guy from Southern Manitoba, Canada.


----------



## Gottawireitup (Dec 15, 2018)

Still confused. Which do I look at? Not using mm. Going to use the ‘32 measurement. But which of the ‘32 do I use? The tires are well close to 9’32 but I want to measure them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 660catman (Aug 25, 2019)

Use whatever measurement is closest to the edge of the silver casing. In this picture tread is just under 10/32nds but still more than 9/32nds. 










Retired guy from Southern Manitoba, Canada.


----------



## Gottawireitup (Dec 15, 2018)

660catman said:


> Use whatever measurement is closest to the edge of the silver casing. In this picture tread is just under 10/32nds but still more than 9/32nds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks. Got it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gottawireitup (Dec 15, 2018)

LS-6 said:


> 1/32 of an inch increments.The general rule of thumb is 3/32" is minimum for when you need new tires. An easy way to figure that is using a penny. If the tread is past Lincolns head or past you're good to go.
> 
> Ooops i didn't notice you're in canada. An american penny I'm referring to.



Ya I think people use the loonie now to measure somehow. 

We don’t even have pennies anymore!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LS-6 (Nov 26, 2019)

Gottawireitup said:


> Ya I think people use the loonie now to measure somehow.
> 
> We don’t even have pennies anymore!!!
> 
> ...


For the record I don't use anything to gauge my tires.When they're getting "bald" I'll get new ones especially if it's close to winter time like I just did last fall on my 2003 S-10 pickup.


----------



## dj3 (Apr 27, 2020)

Where I live we have a different problem: sidewalls crack while threads are still good. Replace every 5 yrs.


----------



## Gottawireitup (Dec 15, 2018)

dj3 said:


> Where I live we have a different problem: sidewalls crack while threads are still good. Replace every 5 yrs.



Why do they crack on ten sidewalks where you live?
Are you Canada it California? If Cali is it the salt from the ocean? If Canada far north the cold?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Don't your tires have wear bars?


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

The primary reason for more sidewall cracking in Calif vs Canada is stronger sunlight/more UV. This is because we are further south. The sun light comes in on a more direct line/shorter distance thru the atmosphere.

There are other cntributing factors like some people never park their car in a garage and some overuse tire dressing materials that may leach natural compounds out of tires.


----------

